# 2inch dice



## advmaker (Sep 10, 2019)

Enjoyed a full end to end flow. Designed the hex hole faces first in Autodesk fusion 360, cut them in a langmuir systems cnc plasma, welded them and then did face milling using pm30mv mill.

Loving manual machining.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 10, 2019)

How do they roll? Great for us old folks with diminishing eye sight, but could be a little loud tossing them in the back alley crap game, and the amplified sound of metal dice could potentially attract the attention of the local gendarmes.  Mike


----------



## benmychree (Sep 10, 2019)

My friend and I made a similar pair of dice, but solid wrought iron; we used a couple of pieces of 1 3/16" dia. shafting about 4" long, upset the ends on my 100 lb. Little Giant power hammer, finally forged them square, then hand punched the dots; I guess I should connect them with a piece of chain and hang them from the rear view mirror?They are about 1 1/2" cubes.  I will try to post a picture later, having trouble with the file size being rejected.


----------

